# [SOLVED] Mouse highlighting problem



## oscarsgal57 (Jan 26, 2008)

My MS wireless intellimouse Explorer 2.0 is acting weird (apparently since downloading and later uninstalling Amazon Unbox). System restore did not work.Batteries are Ok and refreshing/reprogramming didn't help either
What is happening isof course,not while I'm writing this)
a) I click on an empty space, eg within an email ,to enter new text,and a nearby word or sentence gets highlighted
b) I highlight an area to delete or change something but as soon as I remove my finger from mouse,the highlighting goes away

It doesn't happen every time but frequently enough to be keeping me from finishing an important project.

One suggestion on MS help was to uninstall the mouse hardware and reinstall,but they say to unplug the mouse first..so how do I give commands to computer sans mouse(must have missed that class) :laugh:
Hope there is a simple fix.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## oscarsgal57 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: Mouse highlighting problem*

BUMP (is that allowed)?
Can anyone please help? The problem is driving me crazy


----------



## oscarsgal57 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Resolved: Mouse highlighting problem*

I cleaned optical light window with some alcohol and all is fine.


----------

